# Magico



## Nightwish (Mar 23, 2011)

*Magico *
*
By IWAMOTO Naoki
*​
​


			
				Summary said:
			
		

> Sixteen-year-old Emma finally arrives at the capital city Hawk Eye after escaping from being held captive for her entire life. But as soon as she arrives, every man in the city, including the king, falls madly in love with her. She is about to be forced into marriage, but is saved by a sorcerer. The sorcerer identifies himself as Shion, one of the youngest and most talented in the nation. They have met before, but Emma has no recollection.
> 
> Shion explains to Emma that she is cursed with the Ekidona, a mysterious magic that happens every 500 years where a girl is born with her heart packed with such powerful dark magic that it has the potential to destroy the world. With such power, one could rule the world, and Shion explains to Emma that people are going to try and hunt her down to get her heart. However, Emma is told that there exists a ritual that will rid her of the Ekidona curse but doing so will require a long and arduous process. The first of that being Emma and Shion will have to marry each other...





			
				Genre said:
			
		

> Action,  Adventure,  Fantasy,  Romance,  Shounen.




*First Chapter out Here*​


----------



## Lupin (Mar 24, 2011)

Just read the first chapter. "A new kind of Magical Fantasy" is kind of an exaggeration though. At least it wasn't bad.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 24, 2011)

eh.. can't say I cared for the first chapter.


----------



## Judas (Mar 24, 2011)

It has potential, although it doesn't display much from this chapter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 24, 2011)

At least the style is very cute and generally pleasing to look at. ;3 Besides, how can I fault a series for having a dragon with shades?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 24, 2011)

It won't last for long in Jump..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 27, 2011)

Second chapter was released a bit ago.

They continue to be so adorable that I think anyone would want to tease them. It all has that fresh innocent feel to it. For now it is like it is aimed at a younger age ranger than the usual SJ crowd.


----------



## Corwin (Mar 28, 2011)

3 chapters are out, I like it so far. Since I'm a fantasy/magic fan I'm interested in it by default  The characters seem likable, and the story pretty interesting.

My favorite part is the magic system, namely acquiring new powers through rituals (e.g. beat a dragon = gain fire magic). Don't remember reading anything using this idea before. 

I hope this manga will become popular.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 28, 2011)

Link to said 3rd chapter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 28, 2011)

lol, the girl won me over a little with her measuring money in cakes. I measure dollars in taco bell burritos. I bet Naruto would trade his frog purse for Shion's real frog. And so much for asking for the stone.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 30, 2011)

Chapter 4 is Out


----------



## Punpun (Mar 30, 2011)

Those last chapter are much better. And it shows in the questionary (Magico is 5th)


----------



## zuul (Mar 30, 2011)

I kinda like the artwork and it's easy to follow.

The cat is pek and the other 2 are kinda cute I guess.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 30, 2011)

With how people were watching the girl carrying that rock I would easily assume that all of Shion's deeds were against people like Marouni. I'm just glad the girl realized it before being told as well. I love the little panel of her and the little rescued girls shivering in fright. Too cute. xD


----------



## Wrath (Mar 30, 2011)

chaosas said:


> 3 chapters are out, I like it so far. Since I'm a fantasy/magic fan I'm interested in it by default  The characters seem likable, and the story pretty interesting.
> 
> My favorite part is the magic system, namely acquiring new powers through rituals (e.g. beat a dragon = gain fire magic). Don't remember reading anything using this idea before.
> 
> I hope this manga will become popular.


I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2011)

is this done by the same artist who does the manga about the punk saya going out with one of the student council members, the blond who has the hair in the shape of horns, art looks similar


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 3, 2011)

*Chapter 5* is out.


----------



## Midnight Rain (Apr 3, 2011)

Pretty good so far.

Looks like one of those series that can turn really ugly really fast, if the author decides to.

I hope the japanese readers give it a chance.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 3, 2011)

I can only think that Echidna will be more and more difficult for Emma to deal with if she's already passing out now. I wonder if she'll end up learning some magic of her own. New little barbarian is cute and I assume eventually she'll be won over as an ally with how simple she seems already.


----------



## Corwin (Apr 4, 2011)

If this follows the usual manga/anime stereotypes I can see Emma being taken over by Echidna at some point and turning dark, and then Shion would have to get her to "snap out of it" with teh power of luv


----------



## zuul (Apr 4, 2011)

chaosas said:


> If this follows the usual manga/anime stereotypes I can see Emma being taken over by Echidna at some point and turning dark, and then Shion would have to get her to "snap out of it" with teh power of luv



That would be awesome, if the Echidna could take over and become some super villain on its own with its own aganda of world domination.



I really like when the cutie turn into some cold blooded bastard, example canute.


----------



## Corwin (Apr 9, 2011)

Chapter 6:
Chapter 82


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 11, 2011)

Aw, poor crying Sieg, he almost got made into dinner. I vaguely started wondering if Luu ate any people with the way she was looking at Emma. And it looks like they may already have an adopted daughter already.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 13, 2011)

I put Magico down on the second chapter because I thought it was boring as hell. Then I read Chapter 3... definitely has potential if I say so myself, enjoying the darker implications.


----------



## Rapest (Apr 16, 2011)

There is potential but the artist needs to learn how to draw action scene. Sometimes I can't even tell what's going on in action panels.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 17, 2011)

New chapter was good, but the art style isn't exactly my cup of tea. The series is getting interesting though.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm still reading this manga, it's not bad, but I wouldn't rate it higher than 6/10.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 18, 2011)

Figures Shion would end up doing something heroic to win over little Luu. It was still pretty cute just like the weird critters around. :3


----------



## BVB (Apr 19, 2011)

I like it and will read it.

Hopefully it won't get cancelled.


----------



## 8 (Apr 19, 2011)

this is so cute! and very enjoyable! out of any jump manga that came out since last year this has to be my favorite. so far i like it much more then enigma.

i wonder if it will turn out like one piece with various characters joining the main party. would be interesting, as long as it doesn't end up as a harem.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 19, 2011)

Too cutesy for me


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm digging this quite a bit. The cutesy factor isn't really drawing me in for the most part, but it's not enough to ruin my enjoyment. The whole ritual system especially seems pretty cool to me so far.


----------



## Dagor (Apr 23, 2011)

New chapter is out

Magico 8 

Look at the 3rd Panel


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like matters are being set up so Luu could understand through experience how fighting for another is the opposite of lonely. Still all very sweet with seeing how the pair are willing to stand through the pain together.


----------



## Stajyun (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll wait a while before i start to read this series, need to see if it's rankings are good.


----------



## Stajyun (May 8, 2011)

Great chapter, am seriously digging this series.


----------



## zuul (May 9, 2011)

Very cute as always.

I'm really liking the 3 protagonists so far. 

It's lacking bishies though.


----------



## Stajyun (May 10, 2011)

The way how they obtain their powers are interesting, i can see this series becoming something great someday.


----------



## Wrath (May 14, 2011)

Ah well, lasting nine chapters before the main character whips out a sword is pretty good by most shounen standards.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 14, 2011)

Link for ddl of Chapter 10 if anyone is in need. 

Such a useful broom to have around. Although I was hoping the sword would be more interesting than a blast. But maybe that has more qualities than a heavy hit, we'll see. I'm mystified at the eye meter being filled once again. With that kind of burst in power I wonder what the cost will be.


----------



## zuul (May 15, 2011)

I really liked hos Anise and Luu get mad at him for totally idnoting them in his corny little speech aimed at impressing Emma. it was really funny and cute.

I wonder if the new magic is going to backslash at him like hinted by the rival or not.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 21, 2011)

Chapter 11 is out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only able to use part of his power, eh? There's one way to give Shion a win but make it so Zodia showing up later as a threat won't be of great surprise. So they have cemented bringing Luu along and the peaceful little play at house was nice. Nothing that exciting around but still cute.


----------



## Nightwish (May 26, 2011)

*Chapter 12 is out here*


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

The ritual explaination is pretty interesting but the fact that the main character has all of them is a letdown imo.


----------



## Stajyun (May 26, 2011)

This manga is sooooooo cute, i love Luu she is so cutepek


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, Luu's adorable, hiding behind Shion since she's not use to so many people. I thought the grandpa was cute, too. xDNice to see a town full of people who would welcome Shion back. So Emma and Luu aren't the only one who believes in him. :3 But dang Emma, 300 wins in a row? The swindler was lucky Emma turned out to be such a nice girl. Maybe we'll see more of him and he'll decide to help them since she gave all that money back.


----------



## Corwin (May 28, 2011)

The explanation about mage classes was nice.

I LOL'd when Emma won 300 times in a row. I fully expected Shion to have to come and rescue her again, but it's much better that she did it all on her own.

(I'd have taken all the money though)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 2, 2011)

Chapter 13 is now out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Argh, bugs spilling out of people or people-like creatures again. One of my least favorite things from any series. I like bugs, just not having them crawl out of another living thing. 

But little Shion was a badass tiny thing. Even the broom he was holding looked too big for him. And the way he took care of the liger now was just as cool but also funny. I wouldn't have minded the adorable skull as a gift. :3


----------



## zuul (Jun 3, 2011)

I find a bit forced the way Anise always mention Shion being an idiot. The author is trying to sell us Shion as our traditional retarded shounen lead while he definitelly isn't. It's a good thing not something to be ashamed about Mr. author.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 5, 2011)

Just started this tonight, about to start the sixth chapter. I like it so far, quite a bit.

It's stupidly adorable.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 18, 2011)

Chapter 14 is now out and chapter 15 are now out.

An introduction to another brawns of little brain type, eh? I laughed of the naked bow but Shion's reaction made it even better. xD

*Spoiler*: __ 



15 was pretty cool seeing how Shion would work with someone else.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 19, 2011)

I dont know why, but i sorta like this manga

Unfortunately i wouldnt bet against it being cancelled. It smells that way.


----------



## Koori (Jun 19, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> I dont know why, but i sorta like this manga
> 
> Unfortunately i wouldnt bet against it being cancelled. It smells that way.



Then you haven't checked the latest TOCs, if you say that.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 25, 2011)

More Magico, chapter 16. ;3

*Spoiler*: __ 



The team gets no rest with another group of enemies appearing. I hope this means that Luu and Rogue get some more action since three against one seems crazy even for Shion if the rumors about those three are true.



I'm quite pleased that ratings for Magico have been looking good.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 1, 2011)

[ Magico ]- Chapter 17 is out 


*Spoiler*: __ 




It's not looking to good for Shion. Bet one dude already, but still has 2 powerful
enemies to deal with.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 2, 2011)

Not just ganging up on him but setting up the fit in their own space as well, ouch. So much for my interests in seeing people like Luu in action when she's terrified from sensing their power. And the worse has yet to come with Shion's note about one of the two remaining.


----------



## Corwin (Jul 2, 2011)

I want him to use something else besides his broom / sword... Like the fire magic he's supposed to have as well.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 2, 2011)

Corwin said:


> I want him to use something else besides his broom / sword... Like the fire magic he's supposed to have as well.


Indeed. What's up with him supposedly being a super Black Magician if he only ever uses one type of magic?


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 7, 2011)

[ Magico ] Chapter 18 is out on MR


*Spoiler*: __ 




ok so after reading this page I was 
and then after this page I was :amazed
and 
after this page I was pretty much 

Go LUU!

Oh and I liked this page too (even if it is a bit clich?d)


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 8, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Indeed. What's up with him supposedly being a super Black Magician if he only ever uses one type of magic?



If it's not broke, don't fix it


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 8, 2011)

Ah, I shouldn't have counted Luu out so soon! I did't trust the brothers to not just both rush her if she were to step in. But it looks like she caught both me and them by surprise and if the attack really did work then they didn't even have a chance to fight back. But considering the damage she took it doesn't look like she'll be helping with the next one.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 15, 2011)

wtfdidIjustread.jpg


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 15, 2011)

^...yeah. Luu grew up nice, I guess. @__@ I thought she looked unnaturally long but that might just be because I got use to seeing her small. And a school sailor outfit to boot. I should just be glad she didn't end up bulking up like a certain Biscuit. Looks like the overload of muscles was reserved for Gaspar. Makes me wonder how much of his magic has to do with physical force.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2011)

suddenly worlds strongest


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2011)

with chapter 20 it looks too much like ...

fairy tail


----------



## Punpun (Jul 24, 2011)

I liked it. Twisted but interesting character. If anything he is the one using Nakamas power. 

:33


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 25, 2011)

Not just looking brutal but being like that in his magic as well. With his power he's almost a deadman.  At least his reason seems somewhat different from the destroy crowd of villains.


----------



## Destin (Jul 29, 2011)

Chapter 21


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 2, 2011)

Another instance where we see the children of this world being abused and put through hell. Can’t say growing up in such a universe sounds good at all. Little Lionel was adorable but you just had to know he was doomed since he wasn’t anywhere around in the present. And despite the damage Shion took I still wouldn't count him out with Emma involved.


----------



## Destin (Aug 5, 2011)

Chapter 22 is out.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 6, 2011)

Aw, how appropriate for memories of sweet little Lionel being linked to Emma's words. Not really impressed with how Emma's feelings brought Shion back, but it fits with this series all about their bond.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 7, 2011)

the way the bad guy was finished was a bit silly.


----------



## Destin (Aug 13, 2011)

Chapter 22.5 (Side Story) is out.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 15, 2011)

^Ha, obligatory beach time. Goofiness of Lulu and company playing around while Shion wanted them to be serious was nice. That ritual seemed like the most dangerous for him yet! xD


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

Chapter 23 is out.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 23, 2011)

Sad that this started out with a good amount of interest. But oh lol, what is with that wedding outfit, great move giving her that with no warning. Although I don't want to know how crazy she would go if they kiss and that outfit is active. xD


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2011)

I STILL can't get over the fact that it looks too much like a Fairy Tail rip-off.

Oh whatever. Emma looks nice.

I wish we could see more of the meddling granny.


----------



## Destin (Aug 27, 2011)

Chapter 24 is out.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 27, 2011)

The kissing monster has arrived.  I had a really good laugh at the big "your ugly" panel. Rest of the chapter was pretty goofy, including the best couple contest.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2011)

Well this is a twist. Never expected a best couple contest.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 4, 2011)

*Chapter 25*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh man, _the ethical treatment of ugly girls_? What is he trying to do by saying things like that. Although he did get a bunch of people to drop. Not that Shion's conforting line was much better than some of the other stuff. xD


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2011)

*CHAPTER 26*

picked this manga up recently, and i think this is progressing too quick.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 13, 2011)

With Magico not doing well in rankings lately and Ikkyuu out of the running maybe this is preparing to get chopped. D:

The Q&A started off pretty rough. But huzzah for the convenience of having a broom that can be used to measure. xD The last question I imagine the last question to be something about most treasured memory or most important thing. Something more than facts anyway.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2011)

if you could cheat then why didn't shion use mind-reading magic


----------



## Ender (Sep 15, 2011)

i dont see how its a FT copy 

cant wait to see next chap


----------



## Ender (Sep 18, 2011)

until Kensei intervened.

next chapter  its awesome


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i dont see how its a FT copy
> 
> cant wait to see next chap



It's the art and the magic theme. Anyway disregard that post, it's just me.

New chapter, breasts, mole ... any chance the knight heard magico?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone else try the silly spot the differences page? XD I?m so bad at those, I only saw 6 out of the 7. 

Loved how they couples tried to find the physical differences. Although the one about Emma was ridiculously easy. The end was a little scary. D:!


----------



## Ender (Sep 18, 2011)

that couple already knew who she was before this  they dont care


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 29, 2011)

Chapter 28 is now out. :3

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know the series does have bouts of horrible things but Shion's past was really sad. Getting experienced on and coming out worse than before. Goes to show just how hard he much have worked for Emma. And kind of makes me wonder if that mistake of the past would ever get corrected so he'd become even more powerful.


----------



## zapman (Sep 30, 2011)

wow yea, shion got nurfed hard in the past


----------



## Moon (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm liking it alright, does feel a bit too generic to survive sadly. The ritual focus on magic is new (at least to what I've read lately). It doesn't remind me of Fairy Tail at all, I'm seeing more of a Double Arts vibe from it, which is a good thing.


----------



## Ender (Sep 30, 2011)

poor Shion ....


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 1, 2011)

I forsee powerup when the ritual effects lifted


----------



## zapman (Oct 6, 2011)

Heh, his brother seems pretty evil.
Wonder what Shion initially wanted the Echidna for, perhaps to restore himself.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 6, 2011)

I kinda like Joshua already. Just shut up the annoying piece of shit.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 7, 2011)

Faust does make this all a little more interesting, I hope he and Joshua get a chance to trade insults and blows.  Kind of funny how Shion couldn’t even say anything back to Joshua dissing his brother. But yeah, I assume before Shion knew the nature of Echidna he also wanted to use her power to be a success/get back what he lost.


----------



## Corwin (Oct 8, 2011)

Shion is so powerful and versed in all sorts of magic, so hearing that all his abilities were actually reduced greatly is definitely unexpected


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 11, 2011)

Chapter 30 is now out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked this chapter quite a bit. Joshua made a beautiful face this chapter. But lol, for that kind of scary look his weapon really transforming people into pigs was too good! Although I wouldn’t post it past him to really eat people he transforms. xD Not quite as action filled as I would have thought but they must be saving Faust's abilities for later.


----------



## Leraine (Oct 11, 2011)

Corwin said:


> Shion is so powerful and versed in all sorts of magic, so hearing that all his abilities were actually reduced greatly is definitely unexpected



Very much agreed. Either it's a huge 'the power of love can overcome everything' cop-out or a plain mistake. 
They are having it far too easy, anyway.


----------



## Koori (Oct 11, 2011)

Uh, are you dumb? That a mage like he managed to become one of the three great sages even with all his physical atributes downgraded pretty much justifies why Shion is one of the great sages. 

There's no mistake, nor "power of love" bullshit certain madman around here repeat over and over. Geez, it isn't that hard to understand.


----------



## Leraine (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol, calling us dumb, because we do not buy into the half-assed characterisation of some shounen manga.


----------



## Koori (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, excuse me... , but you seem to imply that a degraded human can't become a strong mage by his own means.

As if!! Of course he can! Shion managed to achieve this much with that weak body of his? The title of Great Sage is very well deserved, and you don't need anything more. End of story.


----------



## Leraine (Oct 11, 2011)

Missing the point entirely. The problem is not with the characters themselves, but the author's abilities. 

The entire manga reads like 'Magico 101: How to shounen with little effort for maximum effect'. It seems to work for you, but don't act so offended when other people do not regard it the same way.


----------



## Koori (Oct 11, 2011)

Whick is really a pity for your part, because I understand each new series follows a similar formula, so I don't care for these insignificant points. Authors grow in talent and experience the more they progress in their works. Therefore, don't expect really complex developments and/or character backgrounds till much later.


----------



## Leraine (Oct 11, 2011)

You have convinced me. The light is now shining onto my path, as well. Thank you.


----------



## Koori (Oct 11, 2011)

Leraine said:


> You have convinced me. The light is now shining onto my path, as well. Thank you.



I detect sarcasm here. Or maybe is just me.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 11, 2011)

Ch 30 has been out for quite a while iirc.


----------



## daikun (Oct 19, 2011)

Magico chapter 31

Chapter 31 is out fyi


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like chapter 32 is also out, you can just read it from the same link above. 

Lmao, Shion using  that _it’s not like  I’m doing it for him_ line was pretty entertaining, such a tsundere. xD And that next competition really upped the danger in a ridiculous way. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just about as goofy was how terribly Emma did at first. Didn’t expect the reveal about Echidna though, since I thought she would end up moving Layla to tears with her love. Although I suppose that’s still not out of the question.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2011)

That chapter was too cheesy.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 28, 2011)

Just read and caught up to this yesterday. I have to say it has its cliches at times but the series overall has been fun to read and refreshing in a few areas. Hopefully it manages to live for a decent amount of time in Jump.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 4, 2011)

Chapter 33 was released some time ago. :3
Ch.12


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, didn’t expect everyone else to consider Emma’s confession to be a joke at first. It was a goofy turn despite the dark flashback with it making Layla cry anyway. Too bad that meant people couldn't just brush off that thought as easily as they did upon first hearing it.


----------



## zapman (Nov 5, 2011)

good chapter
shits starting to get srs


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay. Interesting, a little bit.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 7, 2011)

Link to chapter 34 for others.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess the sages view Echidna as too great a threat to their power to exist. Some more interesting characters popping up. But the most frightening seems to be Faust with that last expression he had. D:


----------



## daikun (Nov 17, 2011)

Magico 35

Chapter 35 is out


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 18, 2011)

Gah, I want that magic hound, too adorable. I'm sure you all can guess which sides will win but it should be fun seeing how these two matches go. I kind of expect Alice's husband to be more than the frightened guy even without the brother inside.


----------



## Roharu (Nov 20, 2011)

Mmmmm, that Shion is actually pretty strong. As far as feats goes, Shion is at least Large Building level in destructive capacities. Probably supersonic (I think) and has an insane endurance (standing in water that heavily damage you mentally for 3 hours is quiet a feat for me)... how strong he truly is?


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

I cringed at the JOJO line. Literally.


----------



## daikun (Nov 21, 2011)

Magico 36

Chapter 36 is out


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

This feels like a cross between Shaman King and Hunter x Hunter now.

I'm having mixed feelings lol.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 24, 2011)

I partially thought Podrov would have a cute magical girl form with the incantation. Not that it mattered what kind of armor he wore against Shion. xD Not that anything could compare to the dragon move. How strange to see them explaining everything but that probably just shows their great confidence.


----------



## Corwin (Dec 4, 2011)

Magico 37

After that ending, I find myself kind of looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Roharu (Dec 14, 2011)

Magico 38

Magico 39

I feel like sending this haxxed old demon into the manga/anime battlefield as a method of test.....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 17, 2011)

Been slacking, read the last three chapters. Watching the couple with their connecting words was pretty awesome with the insane train of words they used by the end. Although the Oni surely almost killed Shion with the babies question. And so did the link to that later, oh ho ho!


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 25, 2011)

This manga has quite a bit of potential. Though feat wise it needs to be cleared up some.


----------



## Corwin (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmm. I expected Shion's brother to be defeated, but survive and leave Shion in peace for some time. Now that's he's transformed into something not quite human anymore, I'm not so sure. I think when the villain transforms into their ugly "ultimate form" that usually means they are going to be defeated soon after


----------



## Roharu (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay.... Shion has just displayed lightening/relativistic level of speeds.... how exactly people is going to react to that?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh my, more people are still reading.  Looks like up to chapter 46 is out.

Crazy the kind of sacrifice he would make for those he love. But it is good to hear that he didn't end up completely giving up all memories of them for this to work out. Hopefully he won't need to give even more and his remaining brooms will let him deal with his brother.


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 19, 2012)

in the honour of the last chapters shion make the _unlimited broom works_ its sad to make that kind of sacrifice


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 5, 2012)

Chapter 47 and 48 are out. :3
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shion was great when he called his brother out on being a downer. And possibly even better with his parting line for his brother after what they just went through. D:


----------



## hellosquared (May 6, 2012)

why is the discussion for the manga so dead? It's not too bad of a manga. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The cat pulled a yoruichi lol


----------



## Akabara Strauss (May 6, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> why is the discussion for the manga so dead? It's not too bad of a manga.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Give it time, the manga is still relatively young. On that note this is one of the better shonen manga's out there at the moment.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 7, 2012)

Oh, this thread lives again! I've been reading but since no one posted after me I haven't said anything.  Fancy new rival has some impressive moves but I don't imagine him winning Emma over Shion.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (May 19, 2012)

Emma seems oblivious to the new rival, just as Shion is oblivious to how Emma sees the new Rival.

Im curious as to who or what Anise is.

And on that note Ive read on wiki that Elphias Levi is a real person.


----------



## Garudo (Jun 27, 2012)

Loving this manga, caught up reading it from chapter 1 to 63. pek
Chapter 39 has got to be one of the funniest chapter of all manga's imo


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 27, 2012)

I've got bad news for  you buddy, apparently it's ending with this latest issue of WSJ.


----------



## Garudo (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh wel... Atleast I had fun in my vacation reading it.


----------



## Ender (Jun 28, 2012)

noooooooooo


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 1, 2012)

Why is this manga getting canned and Bleach gets to continue is beyond me. Them Japanese have no taste.


----------



## Ender (Jul 8, 2012)

bleach isn't really continuing...this is the last arc for it.

and also..

Gantz #367 translated

the last chapter T___T but don't fret! There's a special chap coming later as well


----------



## zapman (Jul 22, 2012)

well i guess the ending was alright for a super rush job


----------

